# Problème boot sur cd avec iMac G3 400 Mhz



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, j'ai un ami qui à un iMac G3 (slot-in été, 2000) 400 Mhz, 512 Mo de ram et 80 Go de disque-dur. Il y a Mac OS X Panther installée mais il bug, il ne peut lire auncune image .dmg "impossible de monter l'image" mon Mac OS X panther avait fait la même chose et j'ai du le reformater ...

Le problème c'est qu'il refuse de booter sur le CD de Mac os 9 (il voudrait aussi reinstallé OS 9). Au démarrage il l'entend tourné puis, le mac lance directement OS X

Ce que je lui ai déja dit de faire :

- Rezet de la PRAM
- Réparation des autorisations sous OS X
- Maintenir C au démarrage
- Essai avec ALT au démarrage

... bref je vois pas pourquoi le mac boote par sur le cd, d'autent plus qu'il boot sur mes 2 Mac, un 7300/166 avec carte upgrade G3 (OS X panther) et un macintosh performa 5400/160 (OS 9.1)

Voila, merci d'avance pour votre aide

OLDMAC

PS : Désoler pour les fautes d'orthographe


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

Un CD de Mac OS 9 quoi ? Parce que si c'est un 9.0, c'est normal, ton Mac ne démarre qu'à partir de 9.0.4 minimum !


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2008)

Non c'est bien un Cd de Mac OS 9.0.4

Aidez moi ........


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2008)

Edit : Après vérification ils s'agit bien du CD de Mac OS 9.0, bon il me reste plus qu'a acheté un cd de mac os 9.0.4 (ou de trouvez un cd os 9.0.4 spécial iMac G3) ...  Merci Pascal77 pour ta réponse rapide !  OLDMAC


----------

